# Webster



## jam (Sep 8, 2015)

Time to get one started! We planted our plots this past weekend even though it might have been a little early. We got about 3 tenths of rain on Sunday and looking at the radar we got some more today. Last year we planted around the same time and things worked out fine, hope for the same!


----------



## jam (Sep 11, 2015)

*Update*

Plots are coming up, definitely had some good rain this past week and everything looks great at this point in time!


----------



## Curtis (Sep 23, 2015)

We will be planting late this year.  So much browse and Ag crops around figure we will try to provide for late season.
Not much to brag about on camera, but lots of healthy looking deer this year.  We had some hogs show up briefly in May and June, but no sign since.  Good luck, hope you have a good year.


----------



## jam (Oct 6, 2015)

Plots look great, the rain has been perfect in this area.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 13, 2015)

We are seeing a few every hunt.  Holding off for a while, no takers yet.  Food plots look good.  They will be turning peanuts soon.  Will be interesting to see what that brings.  We had some hogs turn up in June - first ever on our property.  But no sightings since. Good luck out there.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 22, 2015)

A couple of does are down.  Other than than, no great news.  Beautiful weather, being deer most hunts, food plots are doing well.  Should be turning the peanuts about now.  Will see what that brings.  Good luck guys.


----------



## jam (Nov 4, 2015)

Things are slow, cameras indicate movement of the big boys in the early morning hours. We are seeing small bucks and does real early in the morning and right before dark in the evenings. We need some cooler weather!


----------



## Curtis (Nov 10, 2015)

Still pretty slow in Webster.  The heat and rain last week and over the weekend really put a damper on things.  Hoping things pick up this week.  with the cooler weather and shorter days, this should be the thing that gets em moving.  Good luck.


----------



## gitrdone150 (Nov 10, 2015)

been seeing a few deer each hunt at my place in webster, mostly does and small bucks. had a doe walk by me last saturday with a 7-point a few steps behind her


----------



## jam (Nov 12, 2015)

We are seeing deer on most all outings. Does, some still grouped and some loners. Small bucks rambling as well as trying to get a doe interested. Scrapes being worked hard since rain. No big boys being seen other than on cameras in the wee hours of the morning. Hopefully this cool front will change things for the better.


----------



## gitrdone150 (Nov 13, 2015)

Had two bucks chasing a doe hard this morning around 9:00 but other than that just seeing mostly does and we have a few hogs running around as well..killed two coyotes in the past two days. Only a few scrapes have been refreshed since the rain


----------



## jam (Nov 14, 2015)

Yesterday evening brought a welcome change to paradise, one shooter chasing a doe hard, middle son bagged 120 class 8 point following a group of does, and 2 other good bucks moving right at dark. This morning a descent buck chasing a doe hard. This cool weather has got the big boys finally moving. Its apparent we have some does on the verge, I hope this continues into an all out frenzy. If anybody hunts in these necks, I would get in the woods. However, historically we are 2 to 5 days away from the normal time frame.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 14, 2015)

shootemup:  

Was the water cold that you had to wade?


----------



## Turk (Nov 17, 2015)

Just a few miles east of y'all and we haven't seen any chasing at all. Only deer being seen are deep in the woods. Shot a nice wide 8 last Friday. Looking for things to break loose after this front goes through.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 19, 2015)

We are seeing deer on pretty much every hunt now. Bucks chasing does. A couple of nice bucks taken in the last week. This weekend should be on fire. Good luck.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 4, 2015)

All good things have to come to an end. I had the honor of spending six weeks of hunting with my Son at Paradise. I am headed to North Ga in a few. Thinned a few hogs and a couple of deer for the freezer. Been a good six weeks of R&R.

TURK: It didn't happen. Got outsmarted again as usual, maybe next year if I am able. Still got a chance at a wall hanger in Rocky Face.


----------



## Turk (Dec 4, 2015)

Still pretty slow to the east Jim, just two bucks taken, 8 and 9. Majority of the deer still deep on the acorns. Good luck up north!


----------



## jam (Dec 6, 2015)

Ditto to what daddy has previously said! I will add that hunting was hard this year, in which I contribute it to one of the biggest acorn crops that I can remember, even though our food patches are some of the best we have had and of course the presents of so many hogs that have made our place their home. We managed to remove some of the hogs and for the time being they seem to have moved on, but I know they will be back. Daddy and I stayed with it for six weeks trying to bag the two big ones, but it did not pan out. I got one glimpse of my big one, it just was not meant to be and that is all I can say. The younger generation proved once again that all they have to do is show up for a few days and take one to the taxidermy for dear old dad to pay for. My middle and youngest son each bagged one to go on the wall! Although they got fine bucks, neither were the two bucks we were after. The only real satisfaction is knowing if they survive, then next year we can get after them again and hopefully they have spread the genes around as well as being bigger. The most action I saw for as the rut appeared to be the week before and the week of Thanksgiving, I saw chasing both these weeks at various times depending on the weather. We needed more cooler weather to really keep it going rather than have on an off periods.


----------



## Curtis (Jan 5, 2016)

Tough year.  We got our quota but didn't see the numbers we have in the past.  if you are out there this week, be alert and in 4wd.  The roads are swamped right now.


----------

